# Ricers??



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

My girlfriend called me a car snob tonight and it really made me think. I had made a comment about a riced out neon or saturn or something. You know the kind, APC stickers everywhere and the like. Any ways, I got to thinking and I thought about how when I was like 16 I had a 1990 Pontiac sunbird that weighed like 8 million pounds and I put a muffler on it and a monza tip, . Those were the early days when I knew nothing and just thought it would look cool. Now that I've grown up a bit and gone from looking cool to being fast I realize that those people that buy the APC stuff and just make their cars look faster not only provide amusement for true racers but also are, in a way, flattering them. Really, all of these mods that are purely to make a car that isn't fast look fast came from people that truly had fast cars. So, in a way, they are really flattering true racers. I don't claim to be any sort of racer, and I am still learning a lot every day and hope to continue learning for the rest of my life but I was just thinking about this and thought that maybe we shouldn't treat ricers so harshly. I'm sure almost all of us have done things to our cars that weren't specifically for performance and really, not every single one of us on this forum actually races their car. Any ways, I was just thinking it and I wanted to see what everybody thought on this topic. Everyone starts somewhere, it's just how far you want to take it. Sorry for the long e-mail, my girlfriend's insult just really made me think, . So, let me know what you think! Later,
Fletch


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

You mean like my car??

http://longisland.poly.edu/~schack01/Vandi/Sentra/SentraGTR.JPG 

http://longisland.poly.edu/~schack01/Vandi/Sentra/SentraGTRPower.jpg


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

damnitt why did i have to click on that 2nd pic lol. i actually think what you did with using letters from gxe and sentra badges is actually pretty sweet..but the gtr power eh...to each his own i guess. i know what u mean though fletch. although the only think i ever did to my pos cars was add a sound system that cost twice as much as the car itself. i remember when i first bought my 200 though and i searched high and low for some altezza style lights and i even had a max bid on an apr carbon fiber gt wing of $400...thank god i lost that auction, they dont make altezza's for 200sx's, and i've grown up to make my car a very clean ride.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh yeah...I actually wanted to buy a wing as well...
Dont know why, I just had the urge to become a super ricer....


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

Its one thing to make your car look fast. But to make it LOOK fast and then ACTUALLY THINK ITS FAST, is a totally differant deal. Those are the ones I consider REAL ricers.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

everyone does mods to their car to look nice, its just when you go over bored, ie huge aluminum aka park bench when that you actually think that it serve as down force on a fwd car, adding some altezzas and a lot a stickers and a muffler.. there is a point to which you become a ricer.... cuz everyone has different intrest and some like kicked systems with some nice ground effects which is cool... but when you think that your car is a fast car and then only thing you added was a muffler which makes your car sound like a lawn motor, then you cross into the ricer section... also when they only thing you do is visual mods, especially if they are apc, adding japanese stickers all over, then thats when you can turn to a ricer.. it all depends, most ricers are dodge neons and honda civics. i know i like neons and i have an underbody kit and glo gause and some other neons in the interior. but only people that know are the people that know me.. but then again i have intake, hs header, magnafow cat and a custom catback on and its lowered by 1.5" with eibach.. but i like making fun or ricers and they are ricers b/c they think their cars are the shit and in reality, they dont know anything..


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

<----- ricer


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

so, its ok im a ricer, its ur opinion... haha.. im just saying its about preferences.... i did it when i was young.. im all about power now...


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Ok, is it just me? because I didn't think the term ricer was bad. I think "poser" is bad, but not ricer. Rice, to me, means making your car look fast. That could mean having an S14 and doing a bad-ass S15 headlight swap with a full C-West body kit and Racing Harts. Now, if this guy has done NOTHING to his engine(which I believe would lead to an 8.2 0-60 time) and wasn't trying to race every civic he met thinkin he's the shiat, then he's not a poser...or a "ricer" in the bad sense as you guys say. I don't know where rice got it's bad name but I don't like it. I guess the definition just changed since 1996.


----------



## bump (Jul 8, 2003)

im all about looking stock and having huge power. im not there yet, but im working on it. ahaha


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

psulemon said:


> *so, its ok im a ricer, its ur opinion... haha.. im just saying its about preferences.... i did it when i was young.. im all about power now... *


He was calling himself a ricer. 
Rice is a different thing to different people....dont be offended if anyone calls you a ricer....just answer this question.....since when do you give a flying F*** about what they think of you? I've had close friends call me a ricer, but I dont care. I do what makes me happy. There are other people though who think my car is far from being rice. Dont care either. Nobody is giving me the car or the money, so I couldn't care less about what they think. Damn, I said MUCH more than I came here to say.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

FletchSpecV said:


> * Sorry for the long e-mail, my girlfriend's insult just really made me think, . So, let me know what you think! Later,
> Fletch *


i think this is more like a post, and NOT an e-mail.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

here is the definition of a ricer, straight up (at least in my eyes)....a ricer is a person who has nothing on their car but a muffler or stickers or something along those lines, and they think that they are bad ass and they will beat and be better than anything and everything on the road. they have no respect.

everyone else is an enthusiast for their respective trend, whether it be audio, looks, speed, or handling. im a little bit or everything, but i have respect for everything on the road.

and i am the kinda of person that will put a wing on my car, i just think it completes the vehicle. i dunno, there is something about the b14 that says it need a wing. i dunno, its just the way i see it, but you wont see me saying, its an essential part for my car.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

ricers are those punks where we hang out friday and saturday night that try to race everyone and think they are cool. they have wings that dont even go with the car, apc stickers, ghetto rims, ghetto hub caps, fart pipe instead of a muffler..ok so all around ghetto i guess..or that kid that was like drr drr my car has 175 hp and the japanese motor im gonna put in is like 250(he has a 96 se-r what a shame). to some id be a ricer bc i have a front air dam, big rims, lowered, 5" tach. but ive got a few performance mods and u know what? like andre said i really dont care..i love my car and fuck what anyone else thinks =D


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i dont really have a ricer, i was just joking.. but we do hav a lot of ricers around my area.. big rims and systems, 5" tach and a fart can.. and they are always white thugs who thinks they hvae really fast cars... or white trash...


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Ricers??*



xt_out said:


> *i think this is more like a post, and NOT an e-mail.  *


oops, my bad. Thanks for being an ass though, . Later,
Fletch


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

I dont think that people that label every car that has something ricey, as rice are right...I dont have the money or the car to make something very fast or cheap. I dont want to spend thousands of $ to make my car .5 seconds faster in the quarter, but I do want to enjoy my drive. If I can enjoy it cheaper with a nice system, mayb some interior accents, and some other things to make it look nice and to get attention from people then why not. Im not gonna try to race it, Im not gonna claim it has balls when it doesnt and Im not gonna brag about it being the shit...to each his own, if I had the money Id try to make it relatively fast but since I dont might as well make it enjoyable.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

as long as you dont think its the shit and all fast and the only thing you do its neons, aluminum wing and a fart can, and stickers then it wont be label as rice.. go to www.ricerz.com they will show you some if the site still works


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

psulemon said:


> *as long as you dont think its the shit and all fast and the only thing you do its neons, aluminum wing and a fart can, and stickers then it wont be label as rice.. go to www.ricerz.com they will show you some if the site still works *


It doesn't work, . Later,
Fletch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

damn.. it was one of the funniest sites i have ever seen.. ill seen if i can find where it went


----------



## dfalcon02 (Apr 9, 2003)

you wanna see rice? http://www.worth1000.com/cache/contest/contestcache.asp?contest_id=208&display=photoshop
...how silly


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

ive got that one on my website


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

he needs some heavy ass 17's and an outrageous body kit that doesnt match....that would be cool


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

I wonder where the term ricer orginially came from. Maybe, domestic tuners calling early import tuners or posers this? Who knows... 

For me, it's more about posers than "ricers". 

You don't put a GIANT, cheap, weak, unpainted, drag wing on a 95 paint flaking Neon or acclaim or Civic.

It comes down to doing things nicely or over-the-top. You can hook up your ride with nice but inexpensive, sound, looks (interior or exterior), or performance mods. This is the problem in anything. Stylish vs Fashionable. For those out of HS. Think about the crazy clothes you wore in the 9th grade. In 10 years those kids with the wing, sticker, and fart can will feel the same way when they look back.

The first "riced out" car I remeber seeing was a mid-80's mustang. Tints and chrome rope on every body seam there was. The rims must have been 11" double wides. The drop was low small bumps in the road caused it to something hit. I thought it was really funny.

Just a thought, they are being fashionable.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here's my view, Even though I can't stand altezzas, huge wings, strobes, neons, BIG FARKIN bodykits flopping all around, and other things of that nature, they are still cosmetic and it is all a matter of taste. Making fun of altezza tail lights is the same as making fun of 1CLN's car for his tail lights or front bumper or whatever, or my car for my crystal headlights or Z3 fenders. We have all done dumb things to our cars and things that we would never think of doing again, but that is due to a lack of experince.

The term ricer really needs to be cut down b/c it is really thrown out way too often. I don't mind the all show no go ricers, paople like making their car look different and there is nothing wrong with that. The 2 categories I hate are:

1. The Poser Ricers with Type-R emblems, GT-R badges, and such. Seriously, if you don't got it, don't advertise it. A friend of mine slapped a huge "Tuned by MATRIX" sticker on his civic, I asked him what MATRIX was and he's like "I THINK its a Honda tuning shop down in Miami," me:"Have you ever been to Miami?" him:"No." I also HATE down to my soul that HUGE APC sticker that people put across the windshield of their car, WHY THE HELL WOULD ANYONE WANT THAT HUGE REDICULUS STICKER THERE?!?!?! it's like me putting "EXXON" or "HOME DEPOT" on my windshield just b/c I'm a customer of each.

2. The Ghetto Mod Ricers. These are the guys that will do everything the easiest and cheapest way they possibly can, and yet they have no skills or experience whatsoever. People that try to shave their body with bondo, then spray paint it back to NEAR the body color. People that run wires all over the engine bay b/c they don't know how to hook up cobera eyes and they've never heard of ground. People that install bodykits by drilling drywall screws through the fiberglass and through the body (lets not forget the bodykit was also painted by the same cheap spray paint used on the bondo).


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

1997 ga16de prolly has one of the best views of the term ricer... we mostly think of imports for the ricers, mostly honda civics b/c everything is type-r but i seen some really ricer american cars like a 91 barreta i saw today with an APC sticker on the windshield with a big ass parkbench aluminum wind.. or even a ford taurus, with k-mart fake rims, yellow bottom trip (painted on wiht a paintbrush) and my favorite he has tweetybird sticker on the car... shit like that just makes me crack up... oh and this car i saw that is the holy ghetto ride.. where is an old lincoln with 20's on it, always blast ganster rap but his a psalms 23 eye brow on the windshield...


----------



## dfalcon02 (Apr 9, 2003)

well the term "ricer" came from asians and their role in introducing the import car market to the street scene. i guess because they eat a lot of rice.  it's actually a racist term when you think about it, but the meaning has changed to describe anyone who gets out of hand when they're trying to hook up their car. i think the term "poser ricer" best describes most of the ridiculous looking cars i've seen. what on earth gives someone the idea to put japenese stickers on an american car?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

To me, there's a difference between a ricer and just plain old white trash.A ricer plays with a FWD subcompact or tries to make his domestic car look like a riced out import.White trash drives a 82 Camaro that is primer gray and Bondo pink with a huge cowl induction scoop bondo'd and screwed to the hood with a set of junkyard mags sitcking 10 inches out of the wheelwells courtesey of a set of air shocks.


----------

